
Trump says he plans to bar TikTok from operating in the U.S. - artur_makly
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/07/31/tiktok-trump-divestiture/
======
jqpabc123
So he's going to build a big, beautiful firewall --- and let me guess, China
is going to pay for it?

Maybe the reason Trump hates China so much is envy.

------
simonblack
Two can play at that game. Why does the US so often have the mindset that
nobody can retaliate?

Market size is important. I'd rather be locked out of a 350 million person
market, than a 1500 million person market.

